# 4.5hp lawnboy mower



## mowerboy (Oct 24, 2006)

i have a 4.5hp lawnboy mower made around 10 years ago and its been working fine until it started sounding really loud then it wouldn't start. i tried to pull start it and it feels like the flywheel is stiff because it takes a lot of pulling to spin the flywheel but when it does spin the flywheel it never starts? anyone know how to fix this problem?


----------



## tommyj3 (Sep 16, 2006)

Check exhaust port under the deck maybe plug-up.


----------



## mowerboy (Oct 24, 2006)

ok i looked under the deck and there is a couple fins but their not plugged at all. then i took the exhaust thing off and there was 2 pieces of medal loose, is that good?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The baffle may have come loose in your muffler, look up into the exhaust port you should be able to see the piston and cylinder, if it is plugged it will just look black and you will not see the ports. Remove the spark plug and rotate the blade around by hand, if the ports are open you will be able to see the piston moving up and down. Look at the piston for scoring (deep scratches) in the side you can see, also take a small screw driver or punch and push on the piston rings, they should spring in and out slightly.


----------

